# New PC Configuration (30000 Rupees)



## jasonbourne (Mar 18, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *It's for my friend who is going to use it for deigning , 3D rendering and gaming. He would be installing software like Adobe Photoshop to Autodesk Maya*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*30000 Rupees . everything is required , the complete configuration.* 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*No *

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows 7 ultimate* 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *500 GB  (I know the prices are up)*. 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*yes he needs a monitor , full HD should be good ...you guys suggest a good one which fits the budget *.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:*none *

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:*next week* 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *this will be done by an assemble*r

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:*buying locally* (which sucks imo .. lot of stuff you guys suggest are sometimes not available at the local stores . I've asked for configurations here before but most of the time the good stuff which is recommended is not available. I don't think that can be solved unless it's bought online.  )

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *nothing right now , suggest anything within 30000 and I'll ask if there are any doubts . *


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 18, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Intel Pentium G620	3400
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H	3445
RAM	Corsair DDR3 4 GB	1200
GPU	GIGABYTE GV-R775OC	6200
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4329
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1112
Case	Any Cheap	500
PSU	FSP Saga II 500W	2300
Monitor	Dell IN2030M	6100
KB + Mouse	Logitech MK200	710
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1220	880
UPS	Zebronics 600VA	1300
TOTAL		31476


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2012)

@rigod,your configuration is good for autodesk 2d but autodesk 3d rendering is core intensive so a quad core is recommended in this situation.at this budget AMD phenom quad core is the only option.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 18, 2012)

^^Then it will be
AMD Phenom II 960T @ 6957
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P @ 2600

Total ~34200. That's beyond OP's budget I guess. Let him say if he can extend a bit or not.


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 18, 2012)

> Ans: It's for my friend who is going to use it for deigning , 3D rendering and gaming. He would be installing software like Adobe Photoshop to Autodesk Maya


I know games consumes lots n lots of GPU & CPU resources. But are there any official recommended hardware requirements for these Softwares?


----------



## jasonbourne (Mar 19, 2012)

anything that works for playing games will work for those software too , there isn't any particular requirement imo . 

@RiGOD
can you maybe recommend anything other than Gigabyte for Mobo and GPU ? AMD Phenom II 960T sounds good btw .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2012)

at a price of ~2600-5000 gigabyte is the best option available for amd mobos.gigabyte also has a good after sales support.i don't recommend msi over gigabyte & asus mobos are costly & only worth it if you are planning on spending ~5500 or more.
for graphics card sapphire is a good brand.


----------

